# I Need This Grill



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I wonder if the sparkplugs ingnite the grill??

Maybe fuel injected bar-b-que sause??


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Some one made that, THAT is a MAN'S grill....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Now that is way too cool. I'll bet he could sell a whole bunch of those - I'd buy one.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, is that grill for watchg your *CARBS*?

I like it

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Hey, is that grill for watchg your *CARBS*?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

But look at the extra maintance......oil changes, tune ups....and then of course you have emission testing to get through every few years!!!!!

Gary


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Maybe there is a hybrid version that uses charcoal.

more info can be found at v8-grill.com Apparently they run about 2500 bucks, and Jay Leno has one in his garage. (what doesn't Jay Leno have in his garage??!!??)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

be carefull, i heard those burn a lot of oil.....


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I heard they were going to use a Cummins engine to make their smoker...

Reverie


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I heard they were going to use a Cummins engine to make their smoker...
> 
> Reverie


Of course if they used the new Ford 6.4 diesel, it can set itself on fire






















Regards, Glenn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Of course if they used the new Ford 6.7 diesel, it can set itself on fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Hey, is that grill for watchg your *CARBS*?
> 
> I like it
> 
> Mark


 Maybe it's the new WEBER?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey, is that grill for watchg your *CARBS*?
> 
> I like it
> 
> Mark


 Maybe it's the new WEBER?









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
WEBER '08*LE*, no doubt


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> But look at the extra maintance......oil changes, tune ups....and then of course you have emission testing to get through every few years!!!!!
> 
> Gary


Oil Change what type oil? Peanut, Soybean, corn oil or Canola.........

Emissions I Love Em !!!!!!!!!!! Bratwurst, hotdogs, hamburgers,  BEER CHICKEN

I LOVE THE GRILL Everybody Pitch in and buy me one !









I should of got a V8


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doug30506 said:


> But look at the extra maintance......oil changes, tune ups....and then of course you have emission testing to get through every few years!!!!!
> 
> Gary


Oil Change what type oil? Peanut, Soybean, corn oil or Canola.........

Emissions I Love Em !!!!!!!!!!! Bratwurst, hotdogs, hamburgers, BEER CHICKEN

I LOVE THE GRILL Everybody Pitch in and buy me one !









I should of got a V8








[/quote]
My guess is you had coffee instead


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks like something you would buy at Harbor Freight or Camping World. Looks like a chevy ?

Here is a link with more info and more bbq. top 10 bbq


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What kind of MPG you get with that thing!
Meat per gallon.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I followed the link. The "Keg a cue" is really cool too!

Wayne


----------

